# hey



## renegaderodentz (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey

my name is Tammy. i used to breed mice a few years ago. im thinking about going back to breeding fancy mice for show/breeding. but i cant find anyone in QLD that breeds fancy mice with good bloodlines. so my hunt for that is still on, and i hope to find someone soon =] i do have a website but i took all the mice/rats off it for i no longer breed!... but soon as i get more mice i will be updating my webiste regulary.

thanks

Tammy

Renegade Rodents


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Very cute rattie and mousie.


----------



## Weema-Nerang Mousery (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Renegaderodents! If you were in Victoria I could help you out. I have a stunning litter of snowtigers at the moment. This forum is excellent, full of so much information and wonderful pictures of even more wonderful mice. Bruiser and Millicent were beautiful. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello and welcome! I just want to say that Millicent is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Tammy, welcome to the forums!


----------



## renegaderodentz (Feb 26, 2010)

hey everyone =]

thanks for the replies =]. i hope to have a wonderful time here and hopefuly meet someone from QLD =]


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------

